# Someone please tell me you've heard of this.....



## MoRiverRat (May 14, 2002)

Hi all! New here. Hubby and I just bought our first real camper. We've been tent campers until now, and finally got the size/type camper we've been wanting. It's old, but it's paid for. Problem, I've never heard of this name before. It's a '76 Man'OWar 24ft travel trailer. I've tried searching online to find information about this name, but all I can find is stuff about the racehorse of the same name. I have to assume that Man'OWar is the manufacturer because that's the only name we can find anywhere on the trailer itself, and the title shows that name for both the make and model. I was hoping to track down the manufacturer and possibly download a pfd version of the owners manual or something. I imagine that will be impossible.

We also need to track down a few replacement parts and I figured knowing the manufacturer might help in getting the right stuff. It needs a new sewage holding tank for sure.

In any case, we are thrilled with our new toy (especially since it's the first toy we've ever had that ISN'T financed!) and we plan to take it out for the first time in a couple of weeks.


----------



## thumbs (May 14, 2002)

Someone please tell me you've heard of this.....

Congradulations on your trailer.  Now for the reality.  Don't worry to much but be aware of the problem of age.  I own a '69 Corsar truckcamper gettin original replacement parts for it are almost impossible.   Now don't get me wrong I like the thing but forget custom parts that may have been made for it.  I had a problem with the holding tank for the head.  Finaly I just removed the original head and put in porta potty.  You can always rig somethin up dependin on how much you want to do.  I would suspect original replacement parts for custom made for the trailer are goin to be hard to come across.  You will be able to get heaters, hot water heaters, refrig and other things that are pretty standard.  Even roof vents may be a problem so take care of em.  You can always retro a new one in if ya need to though.



Gary

Souderton, Pa


----------



## Gary B (May 14, 2002)

Someone please tell me you've heard of this.....

Hi MoRiverRat, as Gary said finding information, parts etc from the orginal mfg. maybe impossible, many other parts are standard vender parts so getting them should be no problem. Here is a web site for amny parts www.all-rite.com , they mfg holding tanks, doors windows, amny things, there is also a very large RV salvage yard in Carthage, Mo. called Colaw RV Parts & Salvage, phone # 417-548-2125.
Congrats on your new TT may you have many happy trails GB


----------



## MoRiverRat (May 15, 2002)

Someone please tell me you've heard of this.....

Kinda confirmed my fears as far as the replacement parts. I guess if we got under the trailer, we could figure out a way to rig up a new holding tank somehow. The sewage holding tank has a bad crack in it. Can't be fixed. Previous owner drug it through a creek and cracked the tank beyond repair. Go figure. But we have a porta-potty that we can use until such time we actually get the tank replaced. It isn't really a pressing issue but I would like to get everything working the way it's supposed to. However, I'm a chic so the most important thing on my list of things to do to the new camper is:

New curtains and paint!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C Nash (May 15, 2002)

Someone please tell me you've heard of this.....

Hi MoRiverRat,
Before you scrap your holding tank, they can be repaired. Plastic can be what we called welded if it is cracked or you can fiberglass the tanks with good results.  You should be able to find a tank that you can make fit.  Can be a lot of fun redoing these campers and putting your personal touch on them. SEVEN more days

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## BiGG (May 25, 2002)

Someone please tell me you've heard of this.....

Gary B,

Thanks a million for the information on www.all-rite.com


My 72 year old Mother recently had to sell her Chevrolet S-10 pick-up /Palomino pop-up slide-in camper combination because it was getting to hard for her to climb up into the rig. She was heartbroken to say the least, as camping is her favorite pastime. 

I found the perfect solution for her when I ran across a used 13â€™ Burro (all fiberglass) travel trailer that she now tows with her Chrysler mini-van. She just loves the rig except for one problem; the windows leak and no amount of caulking would make them stop. Finding replacements has been a problem, as they are no longer available from the factory. I am very glad you pointed out www.all-rite.com They will make any size custom window!

So far we have gutted the trailer and upgraded the appliances, plumbing, counter/table tops, wiring, lights, cushions, carpeting, custom cabinet doors, custom exterior paint and installed new screw-down leveling jacks. The windows will be the finishing touch for her â€œnewâ€ trailer.

Thanks again,

BiGG


----------



## Gary B (May 25, 2002)

Someone please tell me you've heard of this.....

Hi BiGG, your welcome, is sure is nice to hear when the information thats past on is a help. I've done business with all-rite a number of times and have always had good experience with them. Glad to hear your getting your mom fixed up, sound like it'll be a nice rig for her. Those little egg type campers do have a place, lots of folks really enjoy them, and are so easy to tow. Happy trails GB 



Edited by - Gary B on May 25 2002  6:20:46 PM


----------

